# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Cheap internal cladding for garage

## cohunas

Hi all, 
I am doing some work to tidy up my garage / workshop / gym and would like to clad the internal walls in something inexpensive to buy, and reasonably straight forward to hang. 
Any suggestions? My thoughts so far have been limited to plasterboard and pine lining, but my knowledge in this area is very light on. 
Thanks.

----------


## intertd6

have a look at bracing ply
regards inter

----------


## murray44

Yep, I'd go with ply too. 
Get the lightest stuff you can, or spend a bit more and get heavier stuff that you could hang shelves off etc.

----------


## Yonnee

My neighbour works for a Kitchen cabinet company, and they get all their colourboard delivered with a 12-16mm chipboard cover sheet either side of the pack. They just stack them up against the wall until there's too many of them, then they cut them up and throw them in the hopper. :Yikes2:  
Quite a bit of my 40' x 24' shed is internally clad in 12 - 16mm chipboard sheets, screwed to the purlins and painted. The thicker ones went where I wanted to mount shelves, or drill holes to glue dowel into, to hang hammers, etc. :2thumbsup:  
And they were the best price of all. They were happy to get rid of them.

----------


## seriph1

Yup  -  I agree with what yonnee said, but ply is great as well .... just a lot more exoensive

----------


## Terrian

> My neighbour works for a Kitchen cabinet company, and they get all their colourboard delivered with a 12-16mm chipboard cover sheet either side of the pack. They just stack them up against the wall until there's too many of them, then they cut them up and throw them in the hopper. 
> Quite a bit of my 40' x 24' shed is internally clad in 12 - 16mm chipboard sheets, screwed to the purlins and painted. The thicker ones went where I wanted to mount shelves, or drill holes to glue dowel into, to hang hammers, etc. 
> And they were the best price of all. They were happy to get rid of them.

  Ask your neighbour when they are needing to clear some out and I will be around with the trailer !!!

----------


## leeton

I had a mate also that worked in a kitchen joint also...he had heaps of chipboard from the packs...I lined an old shed with it...painted and looked good. Wish I could still get hold of that chipboard again...he had plenty....cost me nothin too.

----------


## ivanavitch

I  have previously used ply from packing crates to do lining and as infill for doors.
Nice hint with the kitchen places.  I'll be asking.

----------

